
Allegation: Kickstarter Is Still Hiding Data About Failed Projects - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/16/allegation-kickstarter-is-still-hiding-data-about-failed-projects/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
cleverjake
This fails to address why this matters.

